# They may be finless, but most of them still have scales! XD



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Arya, my soon to be one year old T+ albino Nicaraguan boa. 








Diamond, my sister's nine year old green iguana. (He lives with me though.)








Barbie, (I'm secretly calling her Treeko since I don't like her name. XD) one year old iguana I'm pet sitting.








Nala (DEMON SNAKE) I'm pet sitting. 








Mogwai, calico cat. 








And Sora, my evil fluff ball.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! I love all of them, even the demon snake thats chomping your finger lol. My sister had a 4 foot green iguana when I was like 5. He was named Hot Head. He hated everyone but me and my sister. I would sit there and play with him for hours while if anyone else came up he'd tail whip them


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha Both of these iggies are sweethearts. Diamond even sleeps with me at night. XD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

awwws!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

BOA!!!!!!!!! X333333 omg!!!! so cute boa!!! *grabby hands*


----------



## cambo2 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a leopard gecko. she loves to eat calcium sand. is that a bad thing? please respond. thanks


----------



## cambo2 (Jul 21, 2012)

And how do I change my avatar?


----------



## cambo2 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love snakes too!


----------



## Adeline (Jul 17, 2012)

Calcium sand isn't good for them. I'd replace it with something like newspaper or paper towel. You can also get something called reptile carpet that works well. Calcium sand gets blocked up in their intestines and makes them sick.


----------

